# Dummy Proof, In Truck Handbook/Map System



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

After much forethought, i have worked with a local business design/media/branding company to develop a system to help make our routes dummy proof and clear for all operators...
A fully laminated manual that is bound (to add or remove pages) and water/dirt proof that stays with each operator according to route. Each page contains all useful info for that particular job- job location, contact info, job completion times, average salt used per visit, what work is to be performed and where, where to stack snow, areas of caution, etc. The only thing i am missing thanks to time constraints, is square footage/acreage per location, but i will add that for next season. This is an extremely easy system to keep consistency and ensure all visits are completed properly. The first book shown below is twelve pages (eleven jobs) and cost about $200... not a lot of money spent in comparison to what could be detrimental costs by lack of preparation/knowledge.
I must give credit to Katryna at [email protected] www.facebook.com/WorkhouseDesign 
It was actually a very easy and quick process. I gave her the physical locations, she got the satellite photos in rough form and emailed them for me to print. I labeled them how i wanted, dropped them off at her office, and was called two days later to pick up the finish product you see below. Very nice attention to detail, and she added a few things such as the larger map of the overall property inlayed to show the more detailed areas closer. Really, the pictures do no justice.
oh, I almost forgot to mention... she's VERY easy on the eyes!





































I can certainly post more info if needed.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

nice, a little expensive maybe considering IgoLawn. As far a dumb proofing, I had one guy who was so dumb, he got lost going home


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought of a system like that, but by the time I added up the printing, laminating, binding, and all of the photoshopping, data entry/computer stuff, I was way ahead by spending the two hundred and only absorbing 15 minutes of my time. 
As for dumb proof... One can only help so much....


----------



## snowyangel (Nov 8, 2012)

You forgot a pic of, easy on the eyes, Katryna.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

SnyCo;1536716 said:


> oh, I almost forgot to mention... she's VERY easy on the eyes!


Come on, you can't say that, post pics, and not post a pic of her!

Would it make sense to outline in green the places that ARE to get plowed? One's natural inclination is to pay attention to that which is outlined (that's the whole point of outlining) and not care much about that which is not outlined. The whole point of this is to make it as easy as possible for the bleary-eyed 2am plowers, right?


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been doing this for years albeit mine aren't near as fancy as yours!

I no longer maintain this site so you can see it in all it's glory.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice Idea SnyCo!! I really like that, I think I may give that a try. Thumbs Up


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

They lay out is simple to read and easy to follow. Great Work!

Side note:

My Dad told me something a few years ago and it really stuck "Son, don't spend to much time trying to make something idiot proof. No matter how hard you try they will always make a better idiot"


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

potskie;1537050 said:


> I've been doing this for years albeit mine aren't near as fancy as yours!
> 
> I no longer maintain this site so you can see it in all it's glory.


I pretty much did the same thing except I added directions to the next house and had the whole route in order.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

MikeRi24;1537235 said:


> I pretty much did the same thing except I added directions to the next house and had the whole route in order.


Yup same, Whole binders with legend, route info, Plow rules, site maps and directions.

EVERY truck including sidewalk crews and salters gets one for their route with a section in the back for notes that the operators can add them selves. Plus all keys key cards and a pen necessary for that route chained to the binder.

ALWAYS remember rule #13 • When we are out for a very long shift don't get all grumpy and short with everyone. Relax it will end eventually. Remember we are all experiencing the same thing so there is no point in making everyone grumpy. Enjoy it it's fun!


----------



## TLG99 (Jan 12, 2010)

SnyCo;1536716 said:


> After much forethought, i have worked with a local business design/media/branding company to develop a system to help make our routes dummy proof and clear for all operators...
> A fully laminated manual that is bound (to add or remove pages) and water/dirt proof that stays with each operator according to route. Each page contains all useful info for that particular job- job location, contact info, job completion times, average salt used per visit, what work is to be performed and where, where to stack snow, areas of caution, etc. The only thing i am missing thanks to time constraints, is square footage/acreage per location, but i will add that for next season. This is an extremely easy system to keep consistency and ensure all visits are completed properly. The first book shown below is twelve pages (eleven jobs) and cost about $200... not a lot of money spent in comparison to what could be detrimental costs by lack of preparation/knowledge.
> I must give credit to Katryna at [email protected] www.facebook.com/WorkhouseDesign
> It was actually a very easy and quick process. I gave her the physical locations, she got the satellite photos in rough form and emailed them for me to print. I labeled them how i wanted, dropped them off at her office, and was called two days later to pick up the finish product you see below. Very nice attention to detail, and she added a few things such as the larger map of the overall property inlayed to show the more detailed areas closer. Really, the pictures do no justice.
> ...


We do something similar, but use google maps with different coloured markers and make photocopies.

Your booklet is easier to follow and much more professional looking, I like it.

Your wife (maybe sister) does nice work!!


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

View attachment 119535
Very nice books for the crews. I've been doing the same thing for a while now and it seems to work very well. I do my own and it cost me about $10 in materials and a little bit of my time. Nothing against what you did but for me every dollar adds up so I would rather do it my self. Good luck with it, I'm sure you'll be happy with the results and they are good for feedback from your crews..

'98 Ram2500 7'6" Western
'01 F450 1 ton 9' Fisher 3 yrd Smith spreader
''05 F150 crew truck
'99 Case 580SL 12" Pusher
'07 335 Sportsman quad 36" plow
several snow blowers and a lot of shovels


----------



## KnowWhereBetter (Mar 13, 2009)

Not to rain on your parade but using Google Earth or Google Maps for commercial purposes without paying licensing fees could get a company into trouble (read the Google terms of use) available in either product.
There are alternatives to using Google that have no use restrictions. high resolution mapservice - http://isse.cr.usgs.gov/ArcGIS/rest/services/Orthoimagery/USGS_EDC_Ortho_HRO/MapServer?f=jsapi
lower resolution imageservice - http://isse.cr.usgs.gov/ArcGIS/rest/services/Orthoimagery/USGS_EDC_Ortho_NAIP/ImageServer?f=jsapi


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

fireball;1536724 said:


> nice, a little expensive maybe considering IgoLawn. As far a dumb proofing, I had one guy who was so dumb, he got lost going home


When it comes to drivers there's no such thing as dummy proofing.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

KnowWhereBetter;1545485 said:


> Not to rain on your parade but using Google Earth or Google Maps for commercial purposes without paying licensing fees could get a company into trouble (read the Google terms of use) available in either product.
> There are alternatives to using Google that have no use restrictions. high resolution mapservice - http://isse.cr.usgs.gov/ArcGIS/rest/services/Orthoimagery/USGS_EDC_Ortho_HRO/MapServer?f=jsapi
> lower resolution imageservice - http://isse.cr.usgs.gov/ArcGIS/rest/services/Orthoimagery/USGS_EDC_Ortho_NAIP/ImageServer?f=jsapi


Seriously, none of us are going to get in trouble for that. Even if you called google and rated us out. They wouldn't give a ****. We aren't selling their images for profit, so they don't care.

Back on topic. Looks great guys. Love the idea. I always run through my lots with my guys a few days before each storm, every storm. Just to update them on things.


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments and other examples... It's always nice to see other people's prep professionalism.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

maelawncare;1546093 said:


> Seriously, none of us are going to get in trouble for that. Even if you called google and rated us out. They wouldn't give a ****. We aren't selling their images for profit, so they don't care.
> 
> Back on topic. Looks great guys. Love the idea. I always run through my lots with my guys a few days before each storm, every storm. Just to update them on things.


Agreed, but I'm glad he posted. I'm always happy to find more sources of aerial/satellite imagery.

Another option is to search for GIS photography or GIS imagery. You can check ArcGIS Explorer Online, for example. For RI there's good high-res imagery here:
http://www.edc.uri.edu/rigis/data/imageryBaseMapsEarthCover.html


----------

